# Snapper mower really hard starting????



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a Snapper Model CP215017KWV / Kawasaki FC180V motor . my problem is that it is really hard to start it pulls so hard almost like the brake is on I have to use starter fluid every start and when it starts it starts slowly almost like a old hit and miss engine but when it runs it runs great and mows well can anyone give me a start point where or what to look at first to cure this problem. It has always started hard but seems to be getting worse ?????? Thanks for any help, Dave


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked to make sure the brake is disengaged?

I would check the valve lash, coil air gap, and all self propel components to make sure they are not causing a drag on the engine.


----------



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

? please explane valve lash and coil air gap . what do I disassemble to check if brake is disengaged . Please help . I will try to find a parts breakdown for motor to see how things are assembled . Thanks , Dave


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I couldn't find your exact engine manual,but one of these should be close enough to help you understand what 30yearTech is referring to for trouble shooting purposes.Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kaw...als/FC150V_KAWASAKI_SERVICE_REPAIR_MANUAL.pdf

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kaw...ls/FJ180V_ KAWASAKI_SERVICE_REPAIR_MANUAL.pdf


----------



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

everything I am reading points to the ACR mechanisim on the cam (decompressor) anyone know how much is involved with changing that out ????


----------



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

ACR part is only about $5.00 cheap enough but does it involve taking whole motor apart ??


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

It is possible for an ACR to malfunction,But,it is very rare.More than likely,your valves need to be adjusted.The ACR opens a valve just a little to decrease compression to help make starting easier.After the engine starts,the ACR moves out of the way from centrifical force and the valves operate normally.That is why it is so important that the valves have the correct clearance.IF the ACR were bad,you will have to disassemble part of the motor to reach the cam shaft.Hope this helps!


----------



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

will try adjusting valves first and checking to see if ACR is operating properly as the manual discribes. Also will check brake to make sure it is working properly first? it may need adjustment??? Thanks for info , Dave


----------



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

? are valves adjusted with warm motor???????


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You can adjust them cold,it's easier on your finger tips.The clearence compensates for the valves expanding when hot.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

valves are ALWAYS adjusted COLD...mowers, cars, trucks, motorcycles........you will not burn your fingers that way... but that is not why.

good luck fixing your machine.


----------



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

adjusted valves , checked coil air gap , checked brake and adjusted ,checked ACR it is working properly , changed plug and gaped properly old plug was way out of gap. put machine back together . WOW it starts one pull no problem it never did that . Thanks for all of your help my machine runs like new seems to have alot more power than ever. Thanks again , Dave


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it all figured out.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

